# new laptop for under 400 bucks



## dubesinhower

does anyone have any recommendations for a nice laptop for under 400 dollars? it can be a netbook or a regular laptop, i don't care. im going for something with the best bang for the buck to dick around with. im looking to install linux on it, so i dont care what os it has, although it has to be compatible with linux. thanks.


----------



## speedyink

If you don't mind the small size

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220441

I have one of these and I love it.

I have no experience with linux on it, but they offer linux drivers for it on the Asus website.


----------



## dubesinhower

are these capable of upgrading to 2 gigs of ram?


----------



## Gareth

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115536


----------



## dubesinhower

Gareth said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115536



thats exactly the one i thought of buying! lol anyone used them before?


----------



## Ramodkk

That last one is a pretty nice deal.


----------



## speedyink

dubesinhower said:


> are these capable of upgrading to 2 gigs of ram?



Yes.  Easily


----------



## mrjill

I am think MacBook is cool  laptop but may be way out of your price
range at 949,00. I click the link that Gareth recomended but the site
was down but that soun like a bargain


----------



## bomberboysk

Id second the acer, great price on that laptop.


----------



## dubesinhower

thanks for all the input. i think that acer is the way to go. ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

I've had great luck with the acer laptops I've bought and used. They are really good when it comes to quality, and a very affordable price.


----------



## dubesinhower

i pretty much got owned. newegg is sold out of those acers. fml. anyone have any other ideas? newegg has the step up from that one for a hundred dollars more. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115537 does that look reasonable?


----------



## Dustbytes

I wouldn't buy that for that price imo. But then again i don't buy new laptops, i find older people who throw theirs away for dirt because they have a virus  or requires some small fix.


----------



## dubesinhower

you dont think thats a good deal for 500? 250 gigs and 3 gigs of ram?


----------



## Dustbytes

dubesinhower said:


> you dont think thats a good deal for 500? 250 gigs and 3 gigs of ram?



it is decent deal, but i wouldn't consider it a sale. I usually do not pay attention to hard drive space because it really doesn't mean anything anymore, flash drives are now 64GB!

At a price near 500 dollars i would be looking at a core 2 duo.


----------



## dubesinhower

it is a core 2 duo. that acer is not a netbook. its 15 inch.


----------



## Dustbytes

dubesinhower said:


> it is a core 2 duo. that acer is not a netbook. its 15 inch.



It is a dual core, not core 2 duo, and yes i do understand it is a notebook...


----------



## dubesinhower

whats a viable option then? i dont want to spend more than 500


----------



## Gareth

Here are some more options...

*http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9088756&type=product&id=1218018676653

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9252275&type=product&id=1218068778687

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9168063&type=product&id=1218041998438

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9180236&type=product&id=1218046802791

*Hope you find these helpful!


----------



## dubesinhower

that compaq is very interesting lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> If you don't mind the small size
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220441
> 
> I have one of these and I love it.
> 
> I have no experience with linux on it, but they offer linux drivers for it on the Asus website.



I just got mine on Monday and I love it! 

I was at the Chinese buffet for lunch and I was using it to work on a project and everyone was asking me about it! They couldn't believe how small it was and that it was only $299.


----------



## JTM

Chris (Dubesinhower) check out CompUSA.com


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just got mine on Monday and I love it!
> 
> I was at the Chinese buffet for lunch and I was using it to work on a project and everyone was asking me about it! They couldn't believe how small it was and that it was only $299.



Mmm, Chinese Buffet.  But yeah, it's kickass.  I've had much attention paid to mine too, they can't believe what it can do for the price in that form factor.


----------



## dark666apoc

atom chip ftw  

id personally wait to see the prices on the new netbooks though they are suppose to be built with some nvidia built graphics and move aLOT faster


----------



## speedyink

dark666apoc said:


> atom chip ftw
> 
> id personally wait to see the prices on the new netbooks though they are suppose to be built with some nvidia built graphics and move aLOT faster



They may not be out for a while.  And I have a feeling they will be much more expensive..just look at how much the Asus N10 is.  My prediction is that the when those come out tbey will retail for about what the N10 is now (so like $700-$800)


----------



## dubesinhower

ive decided to go with this compaq.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9168063&type=product&id=1218041998438
should be coming next week.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jennydabud said:


> You can get an acer aspire for under 300 at http://aceruk.com or http://computersnotebooks.com I have an aspire and a averatec both under 300.



IMO Acer sucks monkey balls.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yep, pretty much. We've had two Acer laptops, and both have been bad. 

One gave random BSOD's and the other one had something wrong with the SATA port, it wouldn't read detect HDD's anymore.

On the other hand, Compaq and HP's are pretty good. Gateways are excellent too.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> Yep, pretty much. We've had two Acer laptops, and both have been bad.
> 
> One gave random BSOD's and the other one had something wrong with the SATA port, it wouldn't read detect HDD's anymore.
> 
> On the other hand, Compaq and HP's are pretty good. Gateways are excellent too.



I have a stack off 5 dead HP Pavilion DV9000 (The newer ones) laptops. The video memory fries. We sent one machine to a motherboard repair shop in Florida to get one fixed twice and it just kept frying.


----------



## dubesinhower

i dont really expect to use this laptop till the end of time. thats pretty much the reason i got a 500 dollar one lol. by the time i need a new one, hopefully netbooks will be better.


----------



## fast1

i was looking through amazon, i think they fit right into your budget, you can go check it out


----------



## JTM

fast1 said:


> i was looking through amazon, i think they fit right into your budget, you can go check it out



He already purchased it...


----------



## Gareth

dubesinhower said:


> ive decided to go with this compaq.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9168063&type=product&id=1218041998438
> should be coming next week.




Great choice of laptop! :good: Glad you found my links helpful


----------



## dubesinhower

Gareth said:


> Great choice of laptop! :good: Glad you found my links helpful



yea dude that thing is a steal! 250 gig hdd, 2 gigs of ram. not bad at all.


----------



## dubesinhower

my compaq is being shipped!!! go go go


----------



## dannaswolcott

For that price range. Acer I would go with. I know may people buying the acer and the acer mini's and for the price I think they are worth it.


----------

